

Ask HN: Elon Musk's companies can't fail. What other companies can't fail? - aharonovich

Elon Musk&#x27;s companies all share one common trait - they work as high tech companies and compete with low tech companies. Such companies can&#x27;t fail as the methodology of high tech companies is superior to low tech companies- talent, automation, short release cycles etc. Uber immediately comes to mind, which other companies can you think about?
======
dalke
How did you validate your hypothesis? Why aren't all the famous dot-com
failures (Pets.com, Webvan, etc.) which worked at "internet time" counter-
examples? Or the continued non-success of Virgin Galactic, which proposed that
private space tourism could be possible by 2013?

Without validation, I'll continue to believe your hypothesis is more wishful
thinking than meaningful.

------
rpwverheij
Elon musk's companies are doing well now, but and he and his companies were
really on the edge failing not too long ago, so "can't fail" is not really a
good way of putting it.

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-on-failure-tesla-
ban...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-on-failure-tesla-
bankruptcy-2014-11?r=US)

